# oil light warm oil



## cotexjunkie (Oct 25, 2014)

so for some reason my car over heated about a week ago i parked it checked it out 
fluids wer low. after that it seemed to get warm fast but never over heat. now when i 
drive it for about 20 minutes or so it gets to about the 5/8th mark and goes down a 
little but then the oil light starts blinking but not buzzing im not sure what is wrong.

i run 5w30 weight oil and the engine is around 190k miles 2.0 jetta gls


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

cotexjunkie said:


> so for some reason my car over heated about a week ago i parked it checked it out
> fluids wer low. after that it seemed to get warm fast but never over heat. now when i
> drive it for about 20 minutes or so it gets to about the 5/8th mark and goes down a
> little but then the oil light starts blinking but not buzzing im not sure what is wrong.
> ...


What fluids were low when you checked them? Your car overheating and the oil light coming on are more than likely two separate issues.


----------



## sc3283 (Dec 23, 2014)

5-30 is awful thin


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

sc3283 said:


> 5-30 is awful thin


2.0L Eng - w/Filter

SAE 5W-40 or SAE 5W-30. Synthetic based oils. Engine oil must conform to the exact specification in VW publication VW 502 00. See TSB No. 17 09-07 (2012855).

Use only a high-quality engine oil that expressly complies with the Volkswagen oil quality standard specified for your vehicle's engine. Using any other oil can cause serious engine damage that will not be covered by any Volkswagen Limited Warrantly. DO NOT mix any lubricants or other additives into the engine oil. Doing so can cause engine damage. Damage caused by these kinds of additives are not covered by any Volkswagen Limited Warranty. Overfilling engine oil can cause misfire DTC's to be stored in the Engine Control Module (ECM) -J220-. To prevent overfilling, add approx. 0.5 less than capacity, start engine and let it run until engine operating temperature is approx. 140Deg. F (60Deg. C), turn OFF ignition, wait approx. 3 min., check dipstick, then fill to MAX. TURBO ENGINES ONLY: After changing oil and filter, start and run engine at idle until oil pressure light goes out. DO NOT rev engine, as this could cause damage/failure of the turbocharger. Quantities are approximate.


----------

